# Has Anyone Ridden a Scott E-Genius?



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

More specifically a new 2019 E-Genius with both the 29" and 27.5" wheels? If so what are your thoughts and experiences. I rode a regular 2019 Genius 29er today and it felt pretty darned good except that I felt like I was hunched over the bike a bit to much putting more pressure on my hands which isn't good since I have a prior injury that wrecks havoc with my riding if it has to much pressure on it. I was told that the regular and the electric versions had pretty much the same geo but I'm looking for opinions on others experiences specifically with the E-Genius.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have not, but would love to!


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Stepping up your thread necromancy game: actually answering your post from 2 years ago and having a conversation with yourself. Turns out you have so much in common!


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey gotta have fun.... 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## sailfast (Apr 1, 2020)

MadPainterGrafx said:


> More specifically a new 2019 E-Genius with both the 29" and 27.5" wheels? If so what are your thoughts and experiences. I rode a regular 2019 Genius 29er today and it felt pretty darned good except that I felt like I was hunched over the bike a bit to much putting more pressure on my hands which isn't good since I have a prior injury that wrecks havoc with my riding if it has to much pressure on it. I was told that the regular and the electric versions had pretty much the same geo but I'm looking for opinions on others experiences specifically with the E-Genius.


Try a Scott Strike eRide 9.. a little more upright position


----------



## Stagg3r (Jul 25, 2013)

MadPainterGrafx said:


> More specifically a new 2019 E-Genius with both the 29" and 27.5" wheels? If so what are your thoughts and experiences. I rode a regular 2019 Genius 29er today and it felt pretty darned good except that I felt like I was hunched over the bike a bit to much putting more pressure on my hands which isn't good since I have a prior injury that wrecks havoc with my riding if it has to much pressure on it. I was told that the regular and the electric versions had pretty much the same geo but I'm looking for opinions on others experiences specifically with the E-Genius.


I have a 2020 Genius 920 Eride. My understanding is that the Eride has a slightly taller front end. I wound up sizing down to a small but I'm about 5'7" and the 29" tires just made the smaller frame feel better. When I first set up the bike I had the seat slammed back based on the fact that I was at the tall range for the frame size and I liked having more room over the top tube. After riding and adjusting several times, I now have the seat slammed all the way forward. In addition to making the bike more balanced (It has fairly long chainstays and slacker seat tube for a "modern geo") it took nearly all of the pressure off of my hands.

I did feel a bit of hand fatigue before getting the seat adjustment right but, considering my last bike was a 2013 Trek trail bike, it has always felt pretty upright to me. A few things to note about setting up the bike if you want to get even more pressure off your hands. The Syncros headsets, that come on all of the Scott Ebikes, IIRC, use non standard spacers that curve up on one side. This means you will need to change the headset if you want to put on a shorter stem but it ships with a 30mm so it isn't too bad to begin with. The stock handlebar is 12mm. 9 deg sweep so it isn't very extreme. There is plenty of room to change it out for something that gets you more upright.

You can look at a espark but it actually has a longer effective reach.I find that line to be somewhat superfluous as and ebike. For regular mtbs, it makes total sense to have a trail and enduro lineup. On an ebike, I don't know what the advantage of lighter rubber and forks would be. When I put the order for my bike in back in March, the 920 was already sold out of Mediums and Larges. There were 910s and 900s but not a great deal of them left in the US. I don't know what model you are thinking of but keep in mind that the flip chip in the 900 and 910 are true geometry adjusting where the 920 and down are just there to swap wheel sizes. Also, the middle position in the lockout does not limit travel like on the higher end models. That said, I bought the 920 because it had the Bosch gen 4 motor and was a whole lot less expensive than any other bike with that motor available in my area. The Trek was close but still a good way off. There are a few things you would probably want to change out on the 920 specifically in time; the cranks, which are drilled to 165 mm but extend down as if they were 180mm, and the breaks, which are decent in good conditions but don't hold up when it gets wet and muddy on the increased weight.

It also appears that the 2021 Scott models are arriving soon. The site lists 2 versions of the 910. A Shimano and a Bosch. As I said, I bought the 920 for both the price and the motor. The new 910 has the Bosch motor and is closer in price to the 920 (The old Steps version was $1500 more, the new Bosch is $1000 more). If you are willing to get in this price range, I think the new 910 is a solid choice. There are plenty of competitors in the $5 to 6k emtb range but the Scott models check just about every box and have some unique things too (I happen to love the remote lockout and just moved the dropper lever below it). Hope that answers your questions. Feel free to hit me up with any others.


----------



## Acousticmood (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a 2019 eride genius 910. First ebike moving from a 2017 trek fuel ex8. Not as lively as I would like, In fact it feels like a boat compared to the trek. I’m going to play with the geometry to see if I can get it better.


----------

